# Links



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2022)

It is against the rules to post links to other sites unless it is to one of our sponsors. The only time commercial links or You Tube links should be posted is if it is needed to help answer someone's question in a thread. You can say hey check out this or that and name the place like Amazon or Butcher Packer, or whatever without posting a link. We have been seeing way to many links being posted that shouldn't be


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2022)

Don't know how to post em anyways , but thought this post should get some attention too!  Sorry Jerry! But I said I would!   
Seriously,  I know your point. You and all the other staff do a good job! It's appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 24, 2022)

I need apologize for doing that very thing. I’ve done that a few times. Sorry.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I need apologize for doing that very thing. I’ve done that a few times. Sorry.



It happens once in awhile many of us are guilty of slipping up and most of the time staff will ignore a rare link but then it seems we see more and more until there's just way to much


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2022)

piney, 
I got jumped on early on when I joined up on SMF for posting what I thought was original information by a member of another forum. I did not know at the time that it was plagiarized off Len Poli's site. So if I am helping a member, I like to try and leave a link to the original information when possible. Any clarification on this point?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> piney,
> I got jumped on early on when I joined up on SMF for posting what I thought was original information by a member of another forum. I did not know at the time that it was plagiarized off Len Poli's site. So if I am helping a member, I like to try and leave a link to the original information when possible. Any clarification on this point?



"The only time commercial links or You Tube links should be posted is if it is needed to help answer someone's question in a thread"
So it's needed to answer someone's question and isn't a problem nor is it against the rules


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks Piney...


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 25, 2022)

ops piney, I've been guilty a few times recently.... note to self take a screen capture and post description.....

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 26, 2022)

My ole memory can't remember the the TOS of this forum Or Any of the other forums I follow and I Don't want to be chastised for trying to help others by inadvertently posting a link management doesn't like.  If you have a photographic memory more power to ya but I have Ole Timer's.  I don't post anything  for monetary gain.  I don't promote products I'm not familiar with, be it an on site product or otherwise.  I will post a link for someone who's google foo skills are weak.  If I think I've found a possible answer to someone's question, I post it regardless of where it comes from.  If anyone doesn't like that then you aren't interested in trying to solve problems or sharing info.

The only ole family secret recipes around me are the ones that were never written down in understandable form because none of us cooked anything for profit.  My mother had several recipes that I don't think ever had a written recipe.  The one I miss the most is her dressing recipe.  I watched her make it several times a year for ~50 years and still can't make it.  Another is her vinegar(or syrup) pie recipe.  I found it once but it was so missing details I need that it was next to worthless.  YMMV!!!!!


----------

